# 2002 Acura CL-S Build Rebuild



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I am at it again only this time going to be learning some new tricks. My friend Tom is going to be teaching me how to Fiberglass. So I'm fairly excited for this install. I went ahead and made a system Diagram for the install as well.










The plan for the amps is to put them in the spare tire area. Then just put the W7 up top in a basic enclosure. I'm might build a wall but still thinking about it. I have also considered about putting the sub firing into the cabin but don't think I have the adequate amount of room.

Here are some pics of the equipment and then the progress so far...I've also just had a setup installed in here which I'll find the thread and post it in here.



















The insane amounts of wiring that I have accumulated over the years


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

W7 I received from Liquidclen


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Current Progress




































This is the area where I want to put the amps. They will all be on a slant facing forward.


















Then I also plan to build a false floor then make a window of plexi so you can see the amps. I'm thinking I might put a fan or two down there with some blue Neons to match the interior colors.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice gear; should sound great! Nice car too. Where is this antioch?


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks, I hope it turns out really nice because I want to take a short break after this install lol. Antioch is northern IL. 1-1/2hr north of Chicago.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, nice equipment you got going in the car! This should sound spectacular once tuned right. You will definitely love the Hybrids. I'm loving the **** out of my L4s and L8s right now.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Wow, nice equipment you got going in the car! This should sound spectacular once tuned right. You will definitely love the Hybrids. I'm loving the **** out of my L4s and L8s right now.


Thanks man! I'm super excited to get this really up and running! I didn't know you got the L8's! Is your system all done then? Like I said you can always come help us/teach me how to Fiberglass when me and Tom do it


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

i cant wait to see this.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> Thanks man! I'm super excited to get this really up and running! I didn't know you got the L8's! Is your system all done then? Like I said you can always come help us/teach me how to Fiberglass when me and Tom do it


Yeah I got my 4s and 8s up and running, though now i'm just working on aesthetics. I do paln on switching out my amp soon though. The combo sounds ****ing amazing. And I only have very limited fiberglass experience. Not enough to teach. But i might just stop by anyways.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Yeah I got my 4s and 8s up and running, though now i'm just working on aesthetics. I do paln on switching out my amp soon though. The combo sounds ****ing amazing. And I only have very limited fiberglass experience. Not enough to teach. But i might just stop by anyways.


Sounds good you know I will most definitely keep you posted on everything! Did you fiberglass them in or just cut out holes for them? U have a build log thread from it still?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> Sounds good you know I will most definitely keep you posted on everything! Did you fiberglass them in or just cut out holes for them? U have a build log thread from it still?


I'm currently working on Kicks for the 4s and the 8s were just mounted in the door. Pics are in my log.


----------



## methodsound (Oct 1, 2009)

I love how you have the gun in the background... that way a potential thief knows what they will be up against.:laugh:


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

methodsound said:


> I love how you have the gun in the background... that way a potential thief knows what they will be up against.:laugh:


Looks like an airsoft gun, but the silhouette should be enough of a deterrent for most would be thieves. Can't wait to see how this develops.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

ReloadedSS said:


> Looks like an airsoft gun, but the silhouette should be enough of a deterrent for most would be thieves. Can't wait to see how this develops.


Yes it is. But I do have a real one so no worries


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> Yes it is. But I do have a real one so no worries


I hear you man. Other than the orange paint, at a glance it's hard to discern the difference sometimes. All I know is that I keep the stuff that makes big holes safely locked up.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Yeah I got my 4s and 8s up and running, though now i'm just working on aesthetics. I do paln on switching out my amp soon though. The combo sounds ****ing amazing. And I only have very limited fiberglass experience. Not enough to teach. But i might just stop by anyways.


You got L8's too? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah. The shop I'm at decided to become Hybrid Dealers after hearing my L4s! So I'm in the big leagues now


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Yeah. The shop I'm at decided to become Hybrid Dealers after hearing my L4s! So I'm in the big leagues now


Sweet!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

So the build will be continuing this weekend. Sorry for the major delay on it guys. What we will be getting done is the false floor, the amp racks and lastly the box. Pretty much all of the wood working we want to get out of the way in one day. It's the fiberglass that will take some time I'm assuming.

Also I might be changing out the L4's as they might be to big for the application. So they might get switched with the L3's. Figured I would update everyone on the current status of the install. But other then that I'm going to stop by Tom's place to pick up some more SS for the doors so I can close them off entirely and thats about it.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Also I wanted to throw in some pictures of the ride. When I bought the vehicle it was quite the mess. The front bumper cover had cracks, the rear did, some body panels had scratches, etc. It also had no spoiler, which the stock spoiler on this vehicle adds a lot.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Clean car. The wing does complement the car well. Looks more like a Type-S.


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

Echo42987 said:


> But other then that I'm going to stop by Tom's place to pick up some more SS for the doors so I can close them off entirely and thats about it.


What is Tom's place? and what is SS? Sorry for the noob questions.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Wonway said:


> What is Tom's place? and what is SS? Sorry for the noob questions.


He mentions who Tom is in the 2nd sentence of the thread.


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

BlueAc said:


> He mentions who Tom is in the 2nd sentence of the thread.


Doesn't help me. 

What is SS?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Wonway said:


> Doesn't help me.
> 
> What is SS?


second skin deadening...nice Acura,dont want to see it parked in mud again


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> second skin deadening...nice Acura,dont want to see it parked in mud again


Oh don't worry the car never touched that mud


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice car....not a fan of the wing


----------



## six2six (Mar 25, 2007)

nice car, along with nice gear.....seems like it will turn out to be a great sounding car.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

six2six said:


> nice car, along with nice gear.....seems like it will turn out to be a great sounding car.


Thank you I appreciate it. Put a lot of work into it so far. The equipment has a lot of potential, hopefully my install skills will match 



bruther said:


> Nice car....not a fan of the wing


Really. To each there own. The car just looked way to rounded with out it. Almost kind of flat.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Alright so after 8+ hours yesterday we finished all of the wood building. Got the false floor done, the amp floor, and the sub box.

The car ready to begin it's day.










The Box cuts










Sizing out the amp floor




























Working on the False Floor w/ Plexi Glass windows.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Roto some grooves into the edges.



















Went ahead and put the Piano Hinge on the cut



















Time to cut the Plexi!



















Went ahead and put silicone all the way around and then some two part in the center


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Then lastly time to finish up the box


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

Nice build. I'll be working on my Acura TL-S in the next couple weeks. I'm gonna be building a fiberglass box for the left side of the trunk though. Not sure what I'm gonna do for an amp rack yet. Probably something angled toward the rear.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

I was going to angle them underneath the floor but there isn't much room so they would be on a fairly small angle. So I'm just going to run the sundowns going up and down and then the Audioque is just going to have to go behind the sub box. I also considered stacking the two sundowns but once again now enough room.

-Nick-


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

cool install and I like this car too! we don't get that brand over here so its interesting to see.
...although don't understand the need for a rifle (even if fake at that) in the pics. Maybe I'm just ignorant, but is there a need for militant mentality in the U.S.?
But that aside, cool gear.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i thought you were going to be doing some fiberglass stuff? I am assuming that this box is going to sit on the amprack? so what fiberglass stuff are you going to do? I am looking forward to seeing some of the "tricks" as I am going to be doing glassing for the first time too


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Any more pics....looking good.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

sydmonster said:


> cool install and I like this car too! we don't get that brand over here so its interesting to see.
> ...although don't understand the need for a rifle (even if fake at that) in the pics. Maybe I'm just ignorant, but is there a need for militant mentality in the U.S.?
> But that aside, cool gear.


Thanks. In regards to the gun I don't know what you mean by the militant mentality in the US but its something I cherish and thought it looked cool with everything else. No worries.



mattyjman said:


> i thought you were going to be doing some fiberglass stuff? I am assuming that this box is going to sit on the amprack? so what fiberglass stuff are you going to do? I am looking forward to seeing some of the "tricks" as I am going to be doing glassing for the first time too


I am fiberglassing the doors and also fiberglassing the A-Pillars. No fiberglass in the trunk. I still don't have a date yet for the fiberglassing so it might be a little while still for that.



bruther said:


> Any more pics....looking good.


As far as the install goes no. Thats all I have for now. I'm going to work on some more Second Sking and stuff this week but have to go pick up some more. But I have PLENTY more of the car


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

So now I'm debating on whether or not I should carpet everything or just paint it all. I'm thinking a black primer with a Flat Black topping or a Gray Primer w/ basic black over it.

I like the painting idea for a few reasons. But carpet might look a bit more stock? So any input would be great 

But I was thinking about painting it and if that doesn't look right just throw some carpet over it.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Started Painting*













































*
First coat of Gray Primer and then First coat of Flat Black*


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

*All Finished*














































*Now it's time for the box *


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Started to place everything to see how it fits*


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Even though no one cares as of late. I finished up the amp floor and then mounted the sub in the box.*


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Then the summer project I got this year that has cost me 4x's the amount of what I was planning on spending. But then again these things usually do*


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm still checking this thread when you update. I like the work so far. Nice sub box! Do you have any pictures of the amp floor finished? It seems like it could use some final touches.

Badass C4!!! Is it LT1? What's the work done and plans for it?

EDIT: I meant to mention that the floor paint came out great. GJ


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

i'd also like to see more pics of the finished product. looks like you retained your spare and that's giving me some great ideas. the tranny concerns plus the beginnings of engine leaks are pushing me towards dumping my CL-S.


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

I wish I could give that much attention to my TL right now. It's sure in need of a trunk makeover. BTW, have you snaked new speaker wires into the front doors yet for an active setup? That will probably be my next project and I was looking for some pointers.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

schmiddr2 said:


> I'm still checking this thread when you update. I like the work so far. Nice sub box! Do you have any pictures of the amp floor finished? It seems like it could use some final touches.
> 
> Badass C4!!! Is it LT1? What's the work done and plans for it?
> 
> EDIT: I meant to mention that the floor paint came out great. GJ


Thanks man  Your making me blush.

The amp floor is finished in the last few pics. The wiring can still be seen but once it's mounted you can't see it any longer. But in regards to final touches what do you have in mind and maybe I can do it. I'm always open to criticism when I'm not a master of something.

It is a LT1. The word done hasn't been anything exciting. Bought if from a friend and the first 6 hours of owning it the clutch gives out. But he swears he never knew that was happening. Then a flat bed pics it up from my house and when he drops it off at the car place he backed into it. He thankfully covered it but it was a pain. 




douggiestyle said:


> i'd also like to see more pics of the finished product. looks like you retained your spare and that's giving me some great ideas. the tranny concerns plus the beginnings of engine leaks are pushing me towards dumping my CL-S.


Finished pics will hopefully happen with in the next couple of days. How many miles are on your cl? I know they had that recall on the tranny. I had a brand new Tranny put in when I got the vehicle w/ 114,000 on it. Where are you leaking at? Whats your mileage? I have 142,000 on mine right now and still runs perfectly fine.



jedc said:


> I wish I could give that much attention to my TL right now. It's sure in need of a trunk makeover. BTW, have you snaked new speaker wires into the front doors yet for an active setup? That will probably be my next project and I was looking for some pointers.


I actually was fortunate enough to have a friend do it. But I will probably be snaking some new ones through for this install. Still thinking about it. But when I do I'll shoot ya some tips for sure.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

I havent seen the progress on this. It is really coming out nice!! I cant wait til its finished.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> I havent seen the progress on this. It is really coming out nice!! I cant wait til its finished.


Hey if you not busy next week, I am heading over to Tom's to start everything. If you were still interested in coming?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> Hey if you not busy next week, I am heading over to Tom's to start everything. If you were still interested in coming?


I do work next week, but maybe I can take off early one day once you guys start. LMK when you guys do and i'll see if i can sneak up there.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> I do work next week, but maybe I can take off early one day once you guys start. LMK when you guys do and i'll see if i can sneak up there.


Alright sounds good. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Shod (Oct 6, 2008)

So are you using gauge reducers or are those banana plugs for your power inputs


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Shod said:


> So are you using gauge reducers or are those banana plugs for your power inputs


Gauge Reducers


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


>


Where did you get those black screws that hold the zipties to the board? And how did you mount them? Drill pilot holes then screw them in by hand?

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Where did you get those black screws that hold the zipties to the board? And how did you mount them? Drill pilot holes then screw them in by hand?
> 
> Looks awesome!!


I sell them. I sell a lot of fun install toys for my car through my company 

All you do it drill a 3/16 hole if I remember correctly or 13/64 I can't remember and then just push them in. They are kind of like "christmas trees" from you car door. Same concept. Then it has the plastic flaps to keep them in place/grab the wood.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

What are your thoughts on the 'Fatmat'? Does it smell? Does it stick well?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

+1 for the great install and pics...but -1 for those tacky blue home depot spade lugs. At least hide em with heat shrink.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Schnitz said:


> What are your thoughts on the 'Fatmat'? Does it smell? Does it stick well?


Don't buy it. Super skinny, kind of comes off after so long, etc. Smell no. I needed two layer though to get the same job as one layer of Dynamat Extreme. Wasn't worth saving the extra buck



miniSQ said:


> +1 for the great install and pics...but -1 for those tacky blue home depot spade lugs. At least hide em with heat shrink.


Thanks lol. And Spade terminals are the same no matter where you get them. I sell the nice heat shrink kind but no need for that, no water is getting down there lol


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I used to have a 2000 CL-S. Great car...had a pair of OZ 180-CS in the doors and 3 fosgate tens (massive sealed box) powered by Power 1000 and Power 4100. Nice and loud, not so much for imaging. Really curious as to how your going to 1) integrate the 8's in the doors and also how to install the head unit since no kits were ever really 'made' for that model. Nice work so far...


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

slvrtsunami said:


> I used to have a 2000 CL-S. Great car...had a pair of OZ 180-CS in the doors and 3 fosgate tens (massive sealed box) powered by Power 1000 and Power 4100. Nice and loud, not so much for imaging. Really curious as to how your going to 1) integrate the 8's in the doors and also how to install the head unit since no kits were ever really 'made' for that model. Nice work so far...


They have single and double din dash kits now from Metra.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Is that with or without factory Nav. Mine had Nav. and I had to have a kit built.....still didnt fit right.


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

slvrtsunami said:


> Is that with or without factory Nav. Mine had Nav. and I had to have a kit built.....still didnt fit right.


The same kits work with either.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

OOh well, too bad I sold the car a long time ago. :sad:


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

jedc said:


> They have single and double din dash kits now from Metra.


As far as I know Metra doesn't make a double Din dash kit for this car.

But I have had the Kenwood installed for awhile. It fits good. Tom and I had to sand the bottom down a bit, well actually just him lol, but it works good.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Echo42987 said:


> As far as I know Metra doesn't make a double Din dash kit for this car.
> 
> But I have had the Kenwood installed for awhile. It fits good. Tom and I had to sand the bottom down a bit, well actually just him lol, but it works good.


Double Din Metra Kit for 2nd Gen TL/CL $28.50 Shipped - AcuraZine Community
And you call yourself an AcuraZine member??? :laugh: 

J/K

Edit: I found it cheaper here... Metra 95-7868B (met-957868b) Dash Kits Car Stereo Installation & Accessories Car Audio/Video Installation & Accessories Car Audio, Video, & GPS Navigation - Sonic Electronix


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^^ lol woops! But as u can see that just came out July and when I was looking 6-8 months ago I had to buy one from uncald4 for like $102! Lucky u guys!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Alright guys so I finished up doing the rest of the Dynamat and have place the sub and amps into there places. Everything is wired up and ready to go. Next step Fiberglass w/ Tom.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

I've seen this done a couple of times and always wondered, Whats the reasoning for running the speaker wires into that black strip (not sure what its called) and then into the amp? Why not just go directly from speakers to the amp?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

SRim23 said:


> I've seen this done a couple of times and always wondered, Whats the reasoning for running the speaker wires into that black strip (not sure what its called) and then into the amp? Why not just go directly from speakers to the amp?


 
I think they are called barrier strips. They basically allow for much easier swapping, switching around wires. I like to use them when I can.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

As Slvr said and it gives you the ease of putting together the Amp rack outside of the car. Sometimes it can be difficult. Once done you just put the whole amp rack in there and then your done after you wire them up to the Terminal Block.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

So tom. starts my first Fiberglass adventure. Heading over by Toms place tom at 4. I'm super excited. I'll make sure to take PLENTY of pics.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> So tom. starts my first Fiberglass adventure. Heading over by Toms place tom at 4. I'm super excited. I'll make sure to take PLENTY of pics.


Sorry, no pics allowed. The American Indians believe that if a picture is taken it will take their soul away.

I converted a few years ago


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Sorry, no pics allowed. The American Indians believe that if a picture is taken it will take their soul away.
> 
> I converted a few years ago


Aw snap 

Sorry guys you heard the Indian


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Tom just doesnt want your pictures to reveal how much of a hack he is.  




JK Tom, you work is excellent and you've probably forgot more than I'll ever know. This car is in excellent hands.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Tom just doesnt want your pictures to reveal how much of a hack he is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's all a cover up and all the work thats been done to those other cars wasn't even Tom!? Maybe he has a small little gnome that goes around the shop and does all the work for him!?!?!?!? I think we are onto something here? And maybe the Gnome is the Indian!?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice. A friend has the same color CL-S as yours outfitted w/Comptech SC (was a one off at the time), headers, etc. Young and makes too much money

I didn't notice what gauge that plexi was for the amp rack but I hate it when I'm almost done cutting and then the plexi develops a hairline crack that shoots across and ruins the entire piece. I've been using a jigsaw w/a metal blade for cutting plexi that's pretty thin.

Jeremy


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Tom just doesnt want your pictures to reveal how much of a hack he is.


You know my secret 

Actually took some pics today, but need to upload them from the camera. 

We spent most of today fitting and figuring out the best way to mount the L8 and L4 in the door. Not a whole lot of progress done tonight, but LOTS of hacking 

I will get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> You know my secret
> 
> Actually took some pics today, but need to upload them from the camera.
> 
> ...


There was no we....I just sat there and watched him haha 

I think he enjoyed hacking up my door though, I saw a slight grin on his face....?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here you go echo. 

Some pics of the hacking










You can see a faint yellow mark where the L8 and L4 will be. The red arrow is a crack in the door panel I am fixing with a plastic welder.










I used a plastic welder and did both sides while adding material to the hole and crack.










Filled it a bit more and sanded. It will be finished when the rest of the door is done.










The speaker baffle will be molded to follow the contour of the armrest. 










A quick molding layer of fiberglass.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Didn't know you would have to lay fiberglass down on the armrest. Boy oh boy I'm excited lol

Also great job w/ the Plastic welder. When I come over next I would like to check that out.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah, changed it up a little bit since last night. I didn't like that gap we left for that main door panel bolt 

Come by anytime. I am not sure how much time I will have to work on it tomorrow, but will get some work done on Saturday.


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

Lookin good. I really like the door buildup too. Didn't know you were gonna get into that. I managed to snake some 12g speaker wire through the factory rubber hose going to the front passenger door. It wasn't the most fun thing I've ever done. I will utilitze the factory wire for the tweeters I believe. Hopefully the driver side is easier. Just gotta wait on my 9887 to get here.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

jedc said:


> Lookin good. I really like the door buildup too. Didn't know you were gonna get into that. I managed to snake some 12g speaker wire through the factory rubber hose going to the front passenger door. It wasn't the most fun thing I've ever done. I will utilitze the factory wire for the tweeters I believe. Hopefully the driver side is easier. Just gotta wait on my 9887 to get here.


I ran 2 pair 12 awg sheathed Monster cable and 1 pair 16awg into those doors a while ago. I would not look forward to doing it again. The drivers side is not too bad, but the passenger side is a beeyatch!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Yeah, changed it up a little bit since last night. I didn't like that gap we left for that main door panel bolt
> 
> Come by anytime. I am not sure how much time I will have to work on it tomorrow, but will get some work done on Saturday.


I could come by Saturday morning. What time are you thinking about starting? I might be a tad bit hung over but nothing I can't learn w/ still 

Also excited to hear about the new plans  But you didn't have to do that!


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> I could come by Saturday morning. What time are you thinking about starting? I might be a tad bit hung over but nothing I can't learn w/ still
> 
> Also excited to hear about the new plans  But you didn't have to do that!


I don't stop puking until noon 

j/k

Call me


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> I don't stop puking until noon
> 
> j/k
> 
> Call me


Gosh your always up so late lol The puking won't be happening till next saturday. Christmas is expected to be a rough one for me this year lol.

I'll call your shop then in the morning? Will you be around? I'll probably call around 9-930?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

oops!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

what?


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

Echo, you have an email.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

I finished the basic mold for the armrest. I used a piece of 1/2" birch for the speaker mount.



















I need to to some test fitting in the car before I finish glassing the door.

P.S. Echo, make sure to bring the car with you when you come by.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol sweet! I'll make sure to bring it Tom. Excited to see what u did! U go. Some stuff for me to do Tom.? I'll be there around 5 like last time n have all night to do what ever


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Echo42987 said:


> Lol sweet! I'll make sure to bring it Tom. Excited to see what u did! U go. Some stuff for me to do Tom.? I'll be there around 5 like last time *n have all night to do what ever*


Better re-phrase that. I like you, but not in that way. :laugh:


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, Im suprised at how much trunk space you still have. How do the mids/highs sound? Been considering them.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

12v Electronics said:


> Better re-phrase that. I like you, but not in that way. :laugh:


Well fine. I thought we were to the point in our relationship but if not then I'll keep it to myself!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

GSlider said:


> Wow, Im suprised at how much trunk space you still have. How do the mids/highs sound? Been considering them.


Most definitely Consider them! Tom here did a demo in one of his other vehicles and I was SOLD instantly. Shoot 12v Electronics here a PM and he will help you out w/ any questions you may have regarding the speakers. But they sound absolutely amazing!

And in regards to the trunk space, that was my WHOLE goal w/ this setup. Was to utilize as much trunk space as possible. The W7 doesn't need that big of a box to wang really good either


----------



## Wonway (Jun 9, 2009)

Updates??


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wonway said:


> Updates??


haha I was just comin' in here to post that the car will be done tom.! Yep, Tom finished up the doors today and they came out perfect. They look stock to the point of where most cars come w/ an 8" and 4" woofer in the door 

He did an awesome job like usual. I will be mounting the speakers tom. and be bringing it by him tom. night to get everything up and running!

-Nick-


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are some more pics:

The front and rear of the entire door panels were fiberglassed with chopped strand mat and filled with fiberglass filler. They were then sanded and primered:










Coated with matching texture and color and installed with Hybrid L841-3 Pro set:


----------



## jedc (May 4, 2009)

Looks great! I want a set for my TL-S.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

jedc said:


> Looks great! I want a set for my TL-S.


I know just where you can buy them. 

LEGATIA L841-3 PRO COMPONENT SPEAKERS SET


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Holy **** I ****in love that! Nice work again Tom, Echo, You're a lucky man.


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

Grills for the front components?


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Alright guys heres the final product as you see above. I will post a few more and then get some more pics once I finish the final tweeter mounting.




























As you can see Tom and to cut out a whole for the L8 to fit into the door.










Then the final product mounted, etc.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Tonyguy said:


> Holy **** I ****in love that! Nice work again Tom, Echo, You're a lucky man.


Trust me I know 



Eiswritsat said:


> Grills for the front components?


I don't have any yet.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

So hows it sound? You liking the Hybrids more than the Dyns?


----------



## havieri23 (Jul 19, 2006)

updates? where did the tweeter go?


----------

